# Hello from a new archery nut, Fayetteville, NC



## Tim Roberts

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Donna. Have fun here.


----------



## spykbuc

shoot stright congrats.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk , I am in Raeford ...


----------



## Bowdiddly

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Bodarc

Welcome


----------



## Iluvatar

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## CJKOLCUN

Welcome To At....


----------



## tylerolsen12

welcome to AT


----------



## Backlash

welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x

*hello*

welcome


----------



## GuinnessGood

Howdy!


----------



## mikel m14

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## JOSHM

welcome:tongue:


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI

welcome neighbor..:darkbeer:


----------



## firstshoot

Welcome to AT...


----------



## fishmannyj

*Welcome*

Howdy! Welcome to the forum!:wink:


----------



## LJ256

Welcome to AT


----------



## 42WLA

Welcome,

I'm looking forward to moving back to Fayetteville this summer. I plan to shoot league when I get there. Anybody know if Ft. Bragg Bowhunters Archery Club is still operating?


----------



## Pickert

Welcome to AT


----------



## bigbuckdn

:welcome:


----------



## celticgladiator

welcome!!!!


----------



## Dewboy

*welcome fromnear Fayetteville*

welcome fromnear Fayetteville, just inside of Bladen County.


----------



## swampfrogg

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## smurphysgirl

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Springhill

:welcomesign: To AT Mattie :cheers:


----------

